# Bazmak - A chinese mini linisher



## bazmak (May 27, 2019)

My highly modified belt/disc linisher has the motor gone kaput.I do miss it as I used it a lot
Over here in Oz its not easy to find high quality homemade tooling but fortunately we have
easy and cheap access to chinese gear with free postage and quick delivery,so today i took
delivery of a chinese mini linisher.$130 with 2 belts and a variable speed 950w  (1.25hp) motor
Very compact weighing only 7 kg.Initial thoughts are very impressed.I can already see many simple
improvements/mods.But more of that later.It is ideal for grinding drills and shaping/deburring small items
It uses a 40mm wide x 680 lg belt but a 50mm wide seems to be easier and cheaper to buy so i also
purchased a pack of 10.In my mind i can cut down to 40w or modify the unit to take 50w belts


----------



## XD351 (May 27, 2019)

Crazy looking linisher ! Ok where did ya get it ?????  I have a little ryobi one that barely has enough grunt to sharpen a pencil ! The other one is the biggest multitool unit on the biggest grinder hare and forbes sell which nearly tears your arms off trying to hold onto what ever you are sanding away ! That one looks very well built for$130!


----------



## bazmak (May 27, 2019)

Short video,i hope will start to use it and do some mods to be posted
Yes it appears well built and light/easy to use.Surprised at the small
motor being 1 1/4 hp will see how much grunt it has


----------



## XD351 (May 27, 2019)

Ok thanks Barry , I didn’t know you had a channel so subs added !


----------



## bazmak (May 27, 2019)

Don't understand what you mean by having a channel and subs added
To post a video on this forum I understood you had to upload on utube first
I have posted some videos of my passion steam locomotives but its
all trual and error with me as im not very good with computers
Improvements to the linisher
1- a coolant tray to infill the gap at the front
2- New alum drive rollers to accept 50mm wide belts
3- New lever locking arms 
4- Extend the and add guides to the rollers
5- New or modded support plts to the front form a jig for drill sharpening 
Unit only arrived yesterday so still thinking
I bought the unit off Ebay don't know the availability wherever you are


----------



## XD351 (May 27, 2019)

The video you posted above is on the Barry Midgley youtube channel which I assumed as your channel .
Subs added means i subscribed to the channel and all that means is YouTube will notify me if you post a new video .
At least the video has commentary ! 
I found them on Ebay and Banggood so i might stick a little money aside over a few weeks and buy one or copy it and make my own - time will tell ! Pretty handy having two belts though !


----------



## bazmak (May 27, 2019)

Going over what I have and what I will do to it I think it will be a little gem
Grinders and linishers with say 0.5hp motors bog down very easily so with
1.25hp and vari speed I think this will work great for shaping mild steel items etc
and a smooth belt works well for cleaning  up screw after hacksawing etc without
damaging the thread.As I said I will start testing it out and modding 
watch this space. Where in the world are you,whats it like for taxes and postage etc
Anybody tight for space as I am can just pick it up and put it in a drawer


----------



## XD351 (May 27, 2019)

I’m in Sydney .


----------



## bazmak (May 27, 2019)

I think mine came from Vic or NSW not all the way from China
must be a stockist over your way.Cheap at the price


----------



## goldstar31 (May 27, 2019)

bazmak said:


> Short video,i hope will start to use it and do some mods to be posted
> Yes it appears well built and light/easy to use.Surprised at the small
> motor being 1 1/4 hp will see how much grunt it has




In the 'Olden Days' a 1/4 Hp 1425 rpm ex- washing machine motor was the norm for Myfords until the 7 Series brought the 1/3rd and 1/2 HP Motors in.
I have a quite monstrous 1/2 HP 2880 rpm on my Clarkson but the Quorn and the Kennet have perfectly  capable  1/6th HP 2880 motors.
My belt sander/ grinder is of Chinese origin is another one of these things which dies at anything but the lightest touch.

I hope that you fare better!

Regards

Norman


----------



## Hopper (May 27, 2019)

A lot of those Chinese claimed horsepowers are more like ponies. There is no way those small, single-cylinder direct drive "2.5HP" air compressors at SuperCheap and Bunnings are that powerful.


----------



## bazmak (May 28, 2019)

Even if the 950w is overstated,it has enough oomf to not stall like my 25w grinder does
Just spent a pleasant few hrs making a start on the mods.I bolted a piece of alum to the end of the drive pulley
and then machined it down to accept a 50mm wide belt.The machine has no adjustment to centralise the belts
but relies on the end shoulders.Works well enough but to make sure I skimmed the od of the pulley and machined
a 2o crown to the center.I also added an extra brg to the idler pullies and replaced the end ones with shouldered brgs
Need to get some more screws and make proper brg spacers instead of washers.Still it works well so far will do the
other side after I have had some use out of the 40mm wide belts that came with the machine.Made a start on
a heavier full width table with a simple sliding holde permanently set at 59o for drill sharpening.Will also
make a small coolant tank to fit in the front.Must say I am very happy with my purchase so far


----------



## JimDobson (May 29, 2019)

Hi,
Would you be able to post the eBay link to these please?
I have been unable to locate one.
Thanks


----------



## metalmudler (May 29, 2019)

Here you go Jim, even cheaper at $113

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Belt-Sander-Bench-Sanding-Grinding-Sharpening-Machine-6000RMP-950W-AU/153152826907?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=57928&meid=230aa1bfd7c34ad9822009c09d585e88&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=372642128144&itm=153152826907&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## XD351 (May 29, 2019)

Strange thing is if i type in linisher on ebay these units don’t show up ,you have to use the words belt sander in the search panel.


----------



## wshelley (May 29, 2019)

Not much help to y'all down under but the same unit is available in the US for $76.45USD including free shipping. Hard (impossible actually) to pass up the deal. Should drop on the porch in four days...

Ward


----------



## metalmudler (May 30, 2019)

XD351 said:


> Strange thing is if i type in linisher on ebay these units don’t show up ,you have to use the words belt sander in the search panel.



That just means the seller has not included the word "linisher" in the listings main headline description.
If an item your looking for is known by to or more different names, try searching each one in turn and often you will get a different number of search results.

Above in the link I provided you will notice the description headline says "6000 RMP". Now I presume this is a typo and meant to read 6000RPM followed by the wattage, 950W... This is a waste of headline description space as you only get a certain amount of characters.. I take it the Chinese sellers do not know what the word linisher means(or think we don't), or think 6000RMP will be a more productive search word for sales?


----------



## bazmak (May 30, 2019)

Don't know where the 6000rpm comes from but I doubt very much its anywhere near
However the vari speed is very handy and will be used more at the top end.
I finished modding the 2nd side to accept 50mm wide belts and it was very handy
having one side to use while the other side is dismantled.I tried applying pressure to the
belt to try and stall the motor but couldn't the belt slipped well before.Not a big problem
but when I modded the 2nd pulley I cut friction grooves in and it did help but at this stage
I am very happy.Made a more substantial table and have in mind to make a simple sliding
former to set drills at 59o for ease of sharpening.Also toying with the idea of making some side covers
but its not really necessary.The front pressure plates now need increasing in width x 10mm to
mate with the extra wide belts.Starting to use it now and I think it will be well worth the money
I see others are thinking of buying one if so please post on this thread and lets have your thoughts


----------



## JPar (May 30, 2019)

What exactly is a "linisher"?  I've worked with tools for over 50 years and have never heard that term.  I would call the pictured machine a "belt sander".


----------



## Wayne Morris (May 30, 2019)

bazmak said:


> View attachment 109465
> View attachment 109466
> My highly modified belt/disc linisher has the motor gone kaput.I do miss it as I used it a lot
> Over here in Oz its not easy to find high quality homemade tooling but fortunately we have
> ...


----------



## Wayne Morris (May 30, 2019)

Chinese mini belt sanders are available from Banggood. com 
https://www.banggood.com/110-240V-M...eft-hotproducts__1&ID=514178&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## goldstar31 (May 30, 2019)

I think that a belt sander is primarily to flatten work whereas a lin linisher will be to shape and polisher non flat surfaces.

A subtle difference and not readily appreciated.


Whether I'm right still points to a machine which is far too expensive in UK costing

Cheers

N


----------



## bazmak (May 30, 2019)

A linisher is a belt sander. Linisher more often used for sanding metal and sander usually used to linish metal


----------



## goldstar31 (May 31, 2019)

bazmak said:


> A linisher is a belt sander. Linisher more often used for sanding metal and sander usually used to linish metal



And- don't blame me- a sander isn't a sander because it doesn't use sand and a linisher doesn't use linen any more.


----------



## ShopShoe (May 31, 2019)

And then, US car painters block while my British car-restoration books keep talking about flatting and buying from the various "factors."

I also have a page of shop translations that doesn't include all said above, but has to make it clear that a Vise is a Vice.

Isn't language interesting?

--ShopShoe


----------



## bazmak (May 31, 2019)

When I left the UK Durex was a condom,in Australia it was sticky tape


----------



## goldstar31 (May 31, 2019)

bazmak said:


> When I left the UK Durex was a condom,in Australia it was sticky tape



In Stirling( Now that's a name to conjure with) there is a condom factory next to a pram( Perambulator) factory-- or so the story goes.

Not that I want to worry anybody- giggles discretely!!!

And the Americans spend a lot of money on condominiums-- which must be a great drawback- more giggles.

And who was it who  practiced the Wedding March on the organ ---- and it was an upright one  that had to be worked with bellows. And to get the bass notes on had to use one's feet.  

Happily, I live in a house that was built in the grounds of a lunatic asylum. When the need arises, I will not have far to walk

Cheers

N


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 31, 2019)

Hey Bazmac--I have some interest on shapers by machinists in another forum. If you give me the okay, I will post the drawings I made for you a couple of years ago. Let me know please.---Brian


----------



## bazmak (May 31, 2019)

Yes no problem Brian,that is why we produced them. Just as a matter of interest I have had 1 or 2 adverse comments
on the shaper.Mainly saying it was a waste of time and why not get a mill,or I could remove more matl with a file
I replied that models are not intended to do useful work but entertain. Wonder what they would have thought
of your logcutter.I also mentioned some of the beautiful multi cylinder radial engines and mentioned they don't fly
Anyway glad you are keeping well and still in touch Regards barry


----------



## mcostello (Jun 1, 2019)

If people think shapers are too slow, why do they lust over the old pillar drills? Why not buy a new ugly boxed shaped thing with a greater range of speeds and more power.


----------



## metalmudler (Jun 1, 2019)

Curiosity made me google 





> Who invented the pillar drill?
> The invention of the first electric drill is credited to Mr.*Arthur James Arnot* and *William Blanch Brain*, in 1889, at Melbourne, Australia. *Wilhelm Fein* invented the portable electric drill in 1895, at Stuttgart, Germany. In 1917, Black & Decker patented a trigger-like switch mounted on a pistol-grip handle


Now in Australia the pillar drill is called a pedestal drill (base sits on the floor) and the shorter one that sits on a bench is suitably called a bench drill. Both generally called a drill press.. Now what happened to pillar? Does anyone in Australia younger than 50 still call them pillar drills? When you say pillar to most people here in Oz nowadays, they think of that soft thing you lay your head on in bed..



> Isn't language interesting?


 Certainly is! Languages must evolve because my son uses words I have never heard before even though there is only 20yrs between us.

Paul


----------



## metalmudler (Jun 1, 2019)

First time I heard the word linisher was over 25ys ago in a lawn mower repair shop, when I questioned the owner what it was for, was told it was for primarily for sharpening blades.


----------



## rmd55 (Jun 2, 2019)

The only problem I see with the little machine it was not made to run in the US.  In the infinite wisdom of Edison he could save a nickel and not run 3ph to homes and only give residents 120v power for safety.  These little buggers run 220v even on US ebay.  $50 in supplies later, oh it doesn't meet code. "Only a single or duplex receptacle that is not GFI is allowed for large appliance such as a refrigerator."  Maybe if I put in a $1oo ground fault/arc fault breaker in I can use it in my garage shop
Richard


----------



## JPar (Jun 2, 2019)

Would this be called a linisher?  Delta/Rockwell 31-354 Sander/Grinder.







John


----------



## metalmudler (Jun 2, 2019)

rmd55 said:


> The only problem I see with the little machine it was not made to run in the US. In the infinite wisdom of Edison he could save a nickel and not run 3ph to homes and only give residents 120v power for safety. These little buggers run 220v even on US ebay. $50 in supplies later, oh it doesn't meet code. "Only a single or duplex receptacle that is not GFI is allowed for large appliance such as a refrigerator." Maybe if I put in a $1oo ground fault/arc fault breaker in I can use it in my garage shop
> Richard


Maybe consider one of these step up transformers. I had to get a step down to power a drill doctor and a Dremel out of the US.
Handy if you need to run any other 240v tools you may have or acquire.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110v-To...hash=item521082e3e1:m:myTHuWfgs-0sfT4SrT3KZKA


----------



## bazmak (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes john that looks like a nice homemade linisher


----------



## Wizard69 (Jun 3, 2019)

Actually I bought a pillar drill, brand new of all things, and actually see that as a mistake trying to outfit a shop.  The money would have been better spent on a mill.  

This has me wondering what would be the accepted way to grow a shop.  



mcostello said:


> If people think shapers are too slow, why do they lust over the old pillar drills? Why not buy a new ugly boxed shaped thing with a greater range of speeds and more power.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jun 3, 2019)

Well it looks like you got an interesting machine there.  I hope you get better performance than I get out of an old Grizzly import running a 1” band.   The motor has no where near the required power.  It can’t even do passable work on a tiny wood block. 

This is one reason why I want to build my own belt grinder.  Generally that is what they are called in the USA.  At least when used on metal it is a belt grinder, on wood it is often called a belt sander.    This is in the northeast USA I’ve often been confused by people from other parts of the USA.


----------



## bazmak (Jun 3, 2019)

I found with this one its not the motor power that is insufficient but belt slip
Quite useable at the moment but rubber coated drive roller might improve things
For the price its a nice piece of kit.Perfect for light sanding and drill sharpening etc


----------



## JPar (Jun 6, 2019)

Wizard69 said:


> Well it looks like you got an interesting machine there.  I hope you get better performance than I get out of an old Grizzly import running a 1” band.   The motor has no where near the required power.  It can’t even do passable work on a tiny wood block.



Not sure which machine you mean, but my Delta seems to have sufficient power for me.  I use it for both wood and metal.  I use the belt in the picture for sharpening mower blades.

The machine was manufactured in the early  '70s.  The original wheels were made of plastic and started breaking apart about 10 years ago.  Factory parts are no longer available, but I was lucky to find a guy making replacements and ordered a set.  After replacing the wheels the machine works well again.
John


----------



## bazmak (Jul 12, 2019)

Well afurther update on this nice linisher. As I said belt slip was the problem.I tried grooving 1 roller
then knurling the other.No success still only good for light duty.Then I bought a can of non slip spray
as used on V belt drives.What an improvement.Really takes some stick and will accept hard pressure
Still cant stop the motor but now using it for grinding welds etc.However will limit it to light duty
Made a simple drill jig and sharpened a few drills using a fine belt.Can pick it up with one hand to
store it away but will leave it out as its so handy.Time to throw out the old one. If anybody else 
has bought one please report in.


----------



## XD351 (Jul 12, 2019)

I think the belt slip issue is purely down to the drive roller diameter but this could also serve as a ( unintentional) fail safe to stop the motor from being overloaded .


----------



## bazmak (Jul 23, 2019)

Taking note of xd351 comment I agree the small alum roller is the main reason for the belt slip
I was finding the linisher very useful and using it all the time.Spraying with sticky was not the
ideal solution and was clogging up the bearings thoughts travelled to rubber drive rollers
I purchased a couple of cheap castor $2.50 each with 65mm dia solid rubber wheels
I faced and bored them out (machined really well) . Reworked the existing roller and cap
and made a new alum spacer.Then machined the od down to nom 60mm the max I reckon
would fit the existing belts.Everything went really well.No more belt slip under heavy pressure
and I cant stall the motor.The new layout is more compact. Now to buy 2 more wheels and do
the other side.Ice cream container for water,new locking arms.Next to increase the size of the
front plattens to cover the wider belt.Jobs a good un highly recommended


----------



## bazmak (Jul 26, 2019)

Almost finished just     just some fine tuning to do


----------

